# Macanudo Ambassador Event-Thompson Cigars



## Corona Chris (May 23, 2007)

Date: 10/20/07

Time: 11am to 3pm

Brand: Macanudo Ambassador Event

Offer: Come meet a Macanudo Ambassador. Ask questions about all the different Macanudo Blends, Sample one Macanudo cigar, and learn about the tobaccos that are used in all the Macanudo Blends. Plus with any box purchase of Macanudo you will receive a Club Macanudo Ashtray for free ($30 value).

Call for details: 813-249-7947

Go online for details: www.tampacigarstore.com


----------

